# Would adding 2-4 bricks under this shelf hold a 10gal?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I did a measurement and it seems this will fit a 10gal.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/3/HouseHome/StorageOrganization/HouseholdOrganization/PRD~0680304P/3-Tier%2BBlack%2BWire%2BShelf.jsp

But I plan on putting a 5-10gal tank at the bottom with 2-4 bricks either flat or standing on thier side for a little extra height. My planning is to have a tank or tub underneath and because of the wire shelving there I thought using 2-4 bricks would reinforce the shelf to hold the tank. I did put a 5gal tub there before unreinforced with water and it held ok.

This is for a mini aquaponics setup I am setting up for winter indoor gardening/natural biofilter for my cooking herbs. I'm thinking of using a larger wire shelf for another system and 36" floro tubes for a jump start for seedlings for next years outdoor gardening.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If you just used the bottom shelf, I'm sure it would be fine.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Not that what you suggest wouldn't work, but if you're using bricks to add height, for aesthetics' sake, why not just raise the shelf a notch or two? 

Then cut to size and use plywood or something like a pre-made melamine shelf for water resistance to put the tank on. Assuming the actual shelf is 12" and the 13" measurement is for the posts it may be an exact fit.

BTW: The strength of those shelves can vary drastically depending on the welds. I think sometimes more wire is melted away than metal added by welding. I had one break with less load than the shelf above it had on it.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Let me bust out the digicaliper and get a diameter reading on that in inches.

Ok the horizontal ==== thickness is 0.091 inches diameter on the shelf

The vertical || thickness is 0.1865 inches diameter on the shelf


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Mr Fishies said:


> Not that what you suggest wouldn't work, but if you're using bricks to add height, for aesthetics' sake, why not just raise the shelf a notch or two?
> 
> Then cut to size and use plywood or something like a pre-made melamine shelf for water resistance to put the tank on. Assuming the actual shelf is 12" and the 13" measurement is for the posts it may be an exact fit.
> 
> BTW: The strength of those shelves can vary drastically depending on the welds. I think sometimes more wire is melted away than metal added by welding. I had one break with less load than the shelf above it had on it.


Uhh the bricks are not to add height. It's more as a safety net by having some on the sides under the tank just incase the tank can't handle the weight. I've got so far right now 6 x 1gal jugs on a shelf without reinforcement without issues. That's uh... 6 x 8 (1gal = 8lbs) = 48lbs right now no sag.


----------



## AtomicBob (Jun 24, 2007)

AquaNeko said:


> Uhh the bricks are not to add height. It's more as a safety net by having some on the sides under the tank just incase the tank can't handle the weight. I've got so far right now 6 x 1gal jugs on a shelf without reinforcement without issues. That's uh... 6 x 8 (1gal = 8lbs) = 48lbs right now no sag.


I use this same self to hold a 10G (top shelf). It's been almost a year now with no issues. I do have a 1/4" thick piece of plywood under the tank to help distribute the weight evenly. The plywood gives the extra support without adding extra weight like the brick.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

AtomicBob said:


> I use this same self to hold a 10G (top shelf). It's been almost a year now with no issues. I do have a 1/4" thick piece of plywood under the tank to help distribute the weight evenly. The plywood gives the extra support without adding extra weight like the brick.


Ahh I assume you put your tank on the top level. My tank is at the bottom of the wire shelf for safety reasons. I plan on having a pond pump pump water to a shelf above then gravity drop back water aerating the tank and reducing the need for a air pump (tho my battery backup air pump will turn on when the household power cuts off as backup).


----------



## AtomicBob (Jun 24, 2007)

I have a second 10G that was to be added to the bottom, but haven’t got around to setting it up yet… 

I forgot to mention that the weight capacity is rated at ~250 pounds (on the box if memory serves), total. It’s perfect for two 10G (top & bottom).


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

AtomicBob said:


> I have a second 10G that was to be added to the bottom, but haven't got around to setting it up yet&#8230;
> 
> I forgot to mention that the weight capacity is rated at ~250 pounds (on the box if memory serves), total. It's perfect for two 10G (top & bottom).


Yes 250lbs TOTAL MAX WEIGHT but that is -NOT- the max weight PER SHELF. You have to take 250 / 3 = 83.33lbs PER SHELF MAX. Even then I would think 80lbs is my max I would put on it just to be safe and to reinforce it slightly.

Can you discribe you tank setup and what you have in there in detail so I have a weight guage other then the default 1gal = 8lbs = 10gal/80lbs raw water weight. Given a 10gal is almost double a 5.5gal it feels still portable enough to do this to check the weigh. Weigh yourself, then drain 50% water out (in a bucket as you're putting it back later. Cound how many gallons you're taking out then pick up the tank and stand on a bathroom scale, note the weigh of you plus the tank. Put the tank back in it's original place, refill with the water you took out. Tank + body weight - body weight = tank weight. Then add 8lbs per how many gallons of water you took out of the tank for total weight.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> Ahh I assume you put your tank on the top level. My tank is at the bottom of the wire shelf for safety reasons. I plan on having a pond pump pump water to a shelf above then gravity drop back water aerating the tank and reducing the need for a air pump (tho my battery backup air pump will turn on when the household power cuts off as backup).


You do know that the bubbler doesn't do anything but agitate the surface in order to facilitate O2 exchange? Unless that water is doing something else, you're better off just using a small powerhead to agitate the water surface.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I would not use the wireshelf for aquariums. If anything, I'd not put anything that would cause serious trouble when fell off of the wireshelf. These types of shelves can hold the weight, but extremely flimsy. Besides, the wires are slippery (imaging a tank full of water sliding off) and does not provide even support at the bottom of tanks (will need a flat wooden board of decent thickness)

I prefer metal frame shelves (ugly but sturdy) or DIY wooden shelves.

10G could weigh as much as 111lbs - http://alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm


----------



## AtomicBob (Jun 24, 2007)

AquaNeko said:


> Yes 250lbs TOTAL MAX WEIGHT but that is -NOT- the max weight PER SHELF. You have to take 250 / 3 = 83.33lbs PER SHELF MAX. Even then I would think 80lbs is my max I would put on it just to be safe and to reinforce it slightly.
> 
> Can you discribe you tank setup and what you have in there in detail so I have a weight guage other then the default 1gal = 8lbs = 10gal/80lbs raw water weight. Given a 10gal is almost double a 5.5gal it feels still portable enough to do this to check the weigh. Weigh yourself, then drain 50% water out (in a bucket as you're putting it back later. Cound how many gallons you're taking out then pick up the tank and stand on a bathroom scale, note the weigh of you plus the tank. Put the tank back in it's original place, refill with the water you took out. Tank + body weight - body weight = tank weight. Then add 8lbs per how many gallons of water you took out of the tank for total weight.


My setup would/should be two 10G, 250lbs / 2 = 125lbs on each of the two shelves max. The shelf is not tall enough to put more than two tanks.

Your calculation is assuming a third shelf. What I think you might be saying is that the max weight is derived from what each shelf can hold. That's sure a possibility... I still think two 10G tanks should be fine for weight, but as Mr Fishies noted earlier the construction would be another matter. That's the reason for the plywood.

Is the standard guesstmation for a 10G 100lbs, that includes everything? Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## AtomicBob (Jun 24, 2007)

conix67 said:


> I would not use the wireshelf for aquariums. If anything, I'd not put anything that would cause serious trouble when fell off of the wireshelf. These types of shelves can hold the weight, but extremely flimsy. Besides, the wires are slippery (imaging a tank full of water sliding off) and does not provide even support at the bottom of tanks (will need a flat wooden board of decent thickness)
> 
> I prefer metal frame shelves (ugly but sturdy) or DIY wooden shelves.
> 
> 10G could weigh as much as 111lbs - http://alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm


I don't know... I have to disagree with your first point. I could say the same thing about the metal tube stands that are so commonly used...

When I first got a metal tube stand, I was always worried the thing would tip over when touched, but with a few hundred pounds of water on it, it does take quite the effort to tip. Samilar thing here...

I do agree that plywood or something should be used for weight distribution over the wires.

BTW, thanks for the link!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Here is the description from the box:
- Powder-coated steel
- Anti-scratch
- Temperature, rust and corrosion-resistant
- Ideal for kitchen, laundry room or basement
- No tools required for assembly
- Dimensions: 13 w x 23 l x 30 h" (33 x 58 x 76 cm)
- Maximum weight for the unit is 250lbs; 83lbs/shelf

That means one selve can only support 83 lbs. For a 10 Gallon tank: Weight of 1 US Gallon of water = approx. 8.35 lb
So 10 gallons of water = 83.5 lbs. So the water itself already maxed out. You still didn't factor in the gravel, tank, filter and lastly fish.

We all know that at one time of another, either during water change or when we are trying to catch a fish, we will lean against the tank or get off ballance and still lean against the tank. To me, that is just one accident waiting to happen and if hasn't collapse now, it's only a matter of time before it does.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

